# £2k vehicle lift, and this is what I get...



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Decided to purchase a mid rise, surface mount, scissor lift.
I have deliberated upon which one to get for many months.
Finally made a choice. This is what turned up today. 






















Waiting for an exchange unit to be organised and delivered. Hopefully the replacement will be new and not ****ed


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What the ****?!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

AS-7530D Garage Scissor Lift

Have a look for this. I shall be getting one soon.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Just had another look at it. Can't wait! Really going to mess my car up when I get it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What am I looking at ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Knackered wiring?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

AS-7532B. Not new and gouged on one plate. Wiring has been eaten by rats.
Filthy dirty. It'll be awesome if I manage to get a new one, in the end. 
Bloody typical of my life, by the way. :chuckle:


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Did you order it from China?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

So that is an automotech lift too then? Grrr what a shame


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

NELLEE said:


> Did you order it from China?


Nope. Came from Stafford.
In fairness to the business, they are very shocked, and are expediting a pickup and replacement for tomorrow. Somebody will have a sore arse on Monday


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> So that is an automotech lift too then? Grrr what a shame


Aye. Very strange indeed. Tomorrow is the key. Does customer service actually work? :chuckle:


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Sometimes things go wrong, no doubt the company is as horrified as you.

At least they are sorting it so props to them.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, I think I still have enough confidence in it to actually go underneath it 

Sometimes, people just don't hear you. 
I explained that the outer packaging, if you can call it that, was totally unmarked. And yet, it must have been the fork lift driver, because all units are checked before shipping. Bullshit :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.

The driver just turned up, and point blank refused to pick up the crap one.
No movement on delivery only. 

I had to send him away without delivering my replacement. I can't have two giant lumps of iron on a pallet here.

Ironically, he's now on his way back with a scissor lift on a pallet. Why couldn't it have been the one I don't want. :clap:uke:

The saga will continue on Monday. Stay tuned folks :tard:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Ffs!


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Nope. Came from Stafford.
> In fairness to the business, they are very shocked, and are expediting a pickup and replacement for tomorrow. Somebody will have a sore arse on Monday


did it come from ACP by any chance.:wavey:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's from Automotech services themselves. To be fair, they've been good so far. 
The pickup and delivery had been booked correctly, it was the pallet company's mistake. They're coming tomorrow to, hopefully, get it right this time.

I wonder if they'll be sending the same driver. If they do, he's in for a bit of a wait whilst I check the replacement. 

We shall see :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It's from Automotech services themselves. To be fair, they've been good so far.
> The pickup and delivery had been booked correctly, it was the pallet company's mistake. They're coming tomorrow to, hopefully, get it right this time.
> 
> I wonder if they'll be sending the same driver. If they do, he's in for a bit of a wait whilst I check the replacement.
> ...


Absolute must. Many folks forget you can refuse delivery if there's damage. :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes yes. I meant he's getting the extended directors cut of an inspection, for being an arsehole on Saturday :squintdan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Yes yes. I meant he's getting the extended directors cut of an inspection, for being an arsehole on Saturday :squintdan


make him wait until the car is in the air. Otherwise how can you be sure it can take 2 tonnes


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

FFS. Sent both back today. Crushed wiring on the attempted replacement too 






























I'm totally ****ed off now. They're having a third attempt, and then that's it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I assume you ordered the thing online/over the phone ?

In which case the Distance Selling Regulations apply. So just ask for your money back. If they refuse then contact your bank (assuming you used a credit or debit card) and request a Visa charge back.


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a nightmare. Is it how they are being packed from the seller or a courier problem you reckon?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Packaging is inadequate, but also looks like it was packed already crushed. 
I've been offered my money back, but I want a ****ing lift :chuckle:

One more shot, then it's money back and a different vendor time. 

Advert says beware of cheap imports. Holy shit.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I've been offered my money back,


I'd have taken that offer instantly. £2k and they provide damaged good, and twice at that.

You have way more faith than I do.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It would be nice to finally get a good one. End on a positive.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm also looking for one. Where did you get yours please. 
Is that mobile? Thanks 
In currently using Quickjack is good very handy but want some thing bigger or higher. May sell the quickjack out toward the cost. Thanks


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Could be the supplier is selling goods that are seconds but not checking them over before sending them out?

Very unlikely you would get 2 duff ones in a row otherwise?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Indeed. The more I think about it the more I'm convinced these are not new items. He says they are most definitely new. So why is the wiring already connected up, filthy dirty and crushed? 

Just search automotech services. The lift is a AS-7532B. It looks great. 
There is going to be a war tomorrow.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sounds like cheap s**t from China, imported in and sold as a "UK" item.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A full refund will be issued within the next 24 hours. :lamer:

That's what is wrong with our economy. It's being destroyed from the inside. 
Very disappointed. The search for a lift must go on.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> A full refund will be issued within the next 24 hours. :lamer:
> 
> That's what is wrong with our economy. It's being destroyed from the inside.
> Very disappointed. The search for a lift must go on.


Best option in your situation imho.

God knows what would have happened if you had it and installed - then had a problem.

:nervous:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Shame they never sorted the issue out. Can't believe the condition the first and second sets arrived in. I was looking at buying a lift from them myself but I doubt I'll bother now!


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

This seems weird as I've had nothing but good experiences with Automech,

I've helped install half a dozen of the two poster lifts and they have been nothing but exemplary


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

If that's the model you're after is there anyone else is a dealer for it you could go to? Having said that surely there are plenty of options out there, I know pistonheads had a thread on them might be worth a trawl through


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I liked the 7532B because it is installable. Two separate platforms. And that each platform has two hydraulic rams.

Strongman Tools do some fairly interesting mobile scissors. Though they look imported from China. The thing about Automotech is they profess to manufacturing their gear here in the UK. And they're in Staffordshire, which is closer to my heart than where I'm sat.

Anyhow, panic not. I'll get one of those imported jobbies instead. :rotz:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Such a shame. Are you trying for a 3rd time? Sure once you get one that isn't broken it will be good.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

No, no third attempt. I was game, but they decided to refund :sadwavey:
They may have some internal issues to deal with. 

Still looking for one which ticks most of the boxes


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Discovered what might prove to be a problem. 
The GT-R track is 1895mm. I can't find a scissor wider than 1860mm. 
That's pushing it a bit :tard:


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

What about the ones where each lifting platform is independent. The type you can sink into the ground, I assume you can then move it as wide as you'd need


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Not easily. They're connected by wires and hydraulic lines. 
Max gap I've seen is 860mm in the middle, with 490mm wide platforms.
So the platforms would be completely under the car, and the tyres would overhang by 2cm+ either side when driven on. Not good.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ordered AS-7530D. See what turns up this time :tard:


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

From the same place? What are the differences


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That's the one I will order. It's half height and (hopefully) turns up as good as new (fingers crossed)


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

You have the patience of a saint, fingers crossed for you


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

As stated, patience of a saint. Hope you get what you need, also interested in reviews - after a similar thing for a 34. Good luck!


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

*Danmar MaxJax*

I have been using a Maxjax for 5 years and its a great bit of kit.
Originally considered a scissor type but found it too restrictive.
I have a low chair with wheels and can access everywhere without bumping into anything. https://www.maxjaxusa.com/dannmar-maxjax-standard-package.html

Hope your new one is fault free!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That max jack looks good but I'm not convinced my garage floor is strong enough for a two pillar. I don't want to re lay the concrete or chance it


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> That max jack looks good but I'm not convinced my garage floor is strong enough for a two pillar. I don't want to re lay the concrete or chance it


I was not going to chance it either as my floor was not up too spec, so cut out 2 x 100cm x 100cm x 60cm deep tied the rio steel into horizontal holes drilled into exposed existing floor.
Used large female chem bolts rather than the supplied bolts and good to go.
My car was up there for 2 months while I was away once.
Depends how much you want something I guess. 
Totally sick of sliding around under a car on axle stands.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Interesting. How did you machine /cut the concrete out?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It arrived today. All seems fine. It's out of its packaging and on the garage floor. No mean feat. I've ordered the low entry ramp extensions now too. There's no way the GT-R will get up there without them. 110mm fully down. 

I'll have a play with going up and down at the weekend. Sooo excited. 
Pictures coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cro said:


> From the same place? What are the differences


Yeah same place. They're a great business. It didn't seem to be their fault. I think they had a bad batch delivered. 

The AS-7532B is two separate platforms. The AS-7530D has torsion bars connecting the two platforms together, and is mobile. Single piston per platform, as opposed to twin pistons on the 7532B. But I prefer the mechanical locks of the 7530D. So, I could say I prefer the one that I eventually ended up with. All other dimensions are identical. Only just wide enough, and it's the widest I could find at 1840mm.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

meathead said:


> I have been using a Maxjax for 5 years and its a great bit of kit.
> Originally considered a scissor type but found it too restrictive.
> I have a low chair with wheels and can access everywhere without bumping into anything. https://www.maxjaxusa.com/dannmar-maxjax-standard-package.html
> 
> Hope your new one is fault free!


I had a look at this and didn't fancy it. You either get the posts out and put them back again, which takes ages, or leave them in the way all the time. Plus I don't fancy all that ground work to be certain the floor can take it. I'll just park on top of the scissor lift all the time. And I can wheel it outside on a nice day too. 
30 seconds to 1 metre up, and 40 seconds down again. A ton better than 40 minutes to get the bastard on 4 axle stands :chuckle:


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

*Concrete saw*



gtr mart said:


> Interesting. How did you machine /cut the concrete out?


The contractor just used a concrete saw, I just watched 

I read heaps on this site about mounting options https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/search.php?searchid=35678517

I guess if one does general maintenance then a scissor would suit the purpose.
I can set mine up in 15 minutes, so no problem there.
When not in use is tucked away in the corner.
The unhindered access won me over.

Good luck with whatever option you take!

Ps sorry for hacking OPs thread.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Not a problem. The more the merrier. 
Anywho, it's great. Still waiting for the ramp extensions for low riders. 
But it goes up and down and stuff like that. Well, just up and down really. 























Need to clear some stuff out too :clap:


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

I like! That's begging to be mounted below the surface  DO IT

Looks like a lovely space to work too


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Do they do one without the compressed air needed ?
How much set up back?
Very nice left.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

I mean lift


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Im using Quickjack 5000 xl at the moment, but I think something wrong with the pump unit Quickjack is going to sort it out for me.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

There are lifts with electronic lock release, and they're all going that way soon. 
I had that little compressor in the shed anyway. It's about 10 years old now. Stil good. 

£1896 delivered for the lift. £458 for the ramp extensions. Really heavy duty steel. 

I won't be surfacing it. This is a massive leap forward from axle stands. I'm happy as it is for now


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Expect to see pics of the gtr engine out tomorrow and back in monday fully forged


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Silly question. Does that only lift via the jacking points? Looks really short?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup. Jacking points only. Wheels and all the interesting bits hanging in free space. 860mm gap between the plates too, so exhaust, driveshafts and all that are accessible. 

I'll be dropping the motor in the not too distant future :thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Killed my mains drill. Burnt out the clutch on my drill driver. Amazon to the rescue. Drill ordered at half one ish, and in my hands at six ish. Can't fault that. 
Ramps bolted down, finally.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I would *love* one of those... Can just imagine the wife's face when I ask if I can spend £2500 on a jack for occasional use! I guess it can be adjusted easily to lift other cars than just the GTR? Very cool.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ask the wife? Nothing to do with her mate. Yeah, it's a generic scissor lift. Suits most vehicles. But this one is just for my GT-R. :bowdown1:


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice lift . the ramp even better


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheers. 

Are rotary hammer drills made out of witchcraft or what?
Long story short, I've had to bolt the lift down too, not just the ramps. Reason being, the GT-R 4 wheel drive system was pulling the ramp towards the car! Not good :chuckle:

I bought an SDS Plus rotary hammer. Damn! Like a hot knife through butter. 
Stop struggling with a domestic hammer drill guys, they're rubbish. Pay the extra £50 and get one with added witchcraft :chuckle:

Car mounted up again. All is good. :squintdan


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What do you mean about pulling the ramp? Ramp was moving from the front wheels? Or off balance?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It felt like the rear wheels slipped, and torque was transferred to the front, and instead of pulling the car onto the lift, the car pulled the lift under it. Only by a couple of inches. But nothing lined up right with the ramps. 

Got 8 more 80mm M10 concrete screws in there now. She ain't goin nowhere :smokin:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

These puppies are amazing! Drill a 10mm hole, slightly deeper than 80mm. Blow the dust out. Wrench it in the hole. Cuts a thread! You can take em out and put em back in again. Amazed! :squintdan


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll stop now


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Some pics from underneath showing the access would be good. 

Do you need an air Compressor or anything else in addition to what comes with the lift then?


----------



## Kimmea (Jun 19, 2014)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> View attachment 214137
> 
> 
> I'll stop now


Looking good


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Air is required for the mechanical safety locks. Better than the electric locks coz you can still get your car down in a power cut. I ain't a photoo grapher, but here's a couple. The access is good for all the oily bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for that. You happy you could get the front and rear undertrays off then whilst the car is on the lift?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Easily mate. The front and rear are hanging out in free space. I have a plan for the side areas. If needs be, I can jack the front and rear whilst the car is on the ground using the centre jack points, put blocks under the side jacking points, and then raise it into the air with the lift. That's just an initial thought, and could probably do with thinking about. There's always a way


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just remembered, in answer to an earlier question, you'll need 5 litres of ISO32 hydraulic fluid. It arrives empty, for obvious reasons. I bought 20 litres for £30 ish I think. So old I can't remember what day it is sometimes. The crappy manual says change oil each year, but I think that's for commercial lifts going up and down all day long. Jury out on interval for that.

I wish transmission oil was that cheap!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

What an awesome bit of kit.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely. Here's why I bought one.

Getting the car up on 4 axle stands, as was:

1. Open garage door.
2. Reverse the car partially out of the garage.
3. Position and line up plastic caravan ramps.
4. Drive onto ramps without going off the end
5. Drag large trolley jack to the front of the car.
6. Jack up the front of the car, via the central jacking point.
7. Position axle stands under front side jacking points.
8. Lower car onto axle stands.
9. Drag large trolley jack to the rear of the car.
10. Jack up the rear, via central jacking point.
11. Place axle stands under rear side jacking points.
12. Lower car carefully onto axle stands.
13. Drag jack out of the way.
14. Begin whatever it was which required the car off the ground. Phew!

Garage door open, because the car is half way outside.

Routine for the same now:

1. Press a button, and wait 30 seconds.
2. Begin whatever it was which required the car off the ground.

With the garage door closed! 

Worth every penny, I would say.
:clap:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Imagine the surprised look on Mr Carthiefs face when confronted with a car atop that! 
Especially when there's no juice, no air, and no idea how to emergency lower the lift.
Stuff the Ghost, get one of these!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks mint! Gotta be happy with that buddy!! I'd have one of these if my garage was bigger


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

:bowdown1:Thanks mate. And I'm off work for the next two weeks!! I've got a list


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Happy fettling bud


----------



## Kimmea (Jun 19, 2014)

Where did you get the extended ramps from..?

I was thinking of going for Race Ramps as this may stop the lift from skidding when driving on and would eliminate bolting it down.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Same place as the lift mate. May just be my painted concrete floor, but I should think the lift will move a bit anyways


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

tangoturbo said:


> Im using Quickjack 5000 xl at the moment, but I think something wrong with the pump unit Quickjack is going to sort it out for me.


How are you finding the QuickJack system? any good?


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> tangoturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Im using Quickjack 5000 xl at the moment, but I think something wrong with the pump unit Quickjack is going to sort it out for me.
> ...


Hi the quick jack is very good. This is the only one that I can move any where because my garage not big enough for a post lift. 
It does all my car s mpv mer ford supra bmw and now the gtr.

A month ago when I try on the gtr it will not lift then I rang the customers service at quick jack they show me to adust the pump setting now it lift without any issue. 

The 5000XL is the minimum do not get smaller version as it may not reach between jack points. 

When fully lift you get plenty room under the car. I did that on the undertray bolts. 
Wheels out and brake service it's perfect for the job. Thanks


----------

